# Spare Tire Cover



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

On our trek to the finger lakes, our spare tire cover decided to jump ship. Looking to see what others have purchased outside of the normal factory cover. If you have a picture - lets see what you have....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Is there any other?










This is what is on the 21RS.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

We had heard about this happening...so from the very first day --- I've used a diamond hitch (boy scout pack lashing technique) to keep the thing secured.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We went through two on our first week of travel last summer. We asked at a dealer and they sold us a heavier material type and told us it would never fly off. I kinda laughed at them but it is true... It has never left us.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Is there any other?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please advise what size you ordered? I am in need of a spare tire cover for our 21RS (tire size: 205/75R 14C) but am not 100% certain what size criteria to use to purchase from eBay sellers.

Would it be a 27" diameter size?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like it
size chart


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

My cover hangs like a wet diaper...have not lost it yet due to my fix. I put two grommets (one on each side at the center line of the spare) and put a bungee cord through them. About all the cover does at this point is keep the sun off of the spare.

bbwb


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

Copied The Fulminator (used the same company) and ordered our own alum cover. It was a size J or M from the size chart (I don't remember which) and fits like a glove. It was a bit hard to get onto the tire, but that thing isn't going anywhere now!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Braggus said:


> Looks like it
> size chart


Big THANKS for the confirmation


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

COCostas said:


> Copied The Fulminator (used the same company) and ordered our own alum cover. It was a size J or M from the size chart (I don't remember which) and fits like a glove. It was a bit hard to get onto the tire, but that thing isn't going anywhere now!


GO POKES!!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I didn't actually order retail. Just happened to find a local guy on Craig's list who had just bought a used Chevy Tracker that had this apparently new spare tire cover on it. Being that he was a Husky







he didn't want to keep it. He gave me the size by e-mail. It turned out to be a little big so I just leave the Tacoma RV cover that came with the trailer on the tire and put the new one over it. When the trailer goes into storage for the winter I pull the Beavs off for safe keeping but leave Tacoma RV there to weather the storm.

I think I paid the guy $20 plus shipping. Worked out great for me.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

ours has an eagle, and we got it from camping world. The pic is kinda crappy honestly, but the tire cover stays put!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

As for the cover staying on, ours has an elastic band with a loop at each end at the bottom of the cover. I stretch those around the post of the folding spare tire carrier and hook them on pin that keeps it from folding.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anyone found a good specialty place that makes custom tire covers?


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Wyo-Backer said:


> Copied The Fulminator (used the same company) and ordered our own alum cover. It was a size J or M from the size chart (I don't remember which) and fits like a glove. It was a bit hard to get onto the tire, but that thing isn't going anywhere now!


GO POKES!!!

View attachment 1717

[/quote]

Yeah buddy! I want one of those!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

bbwb said:


> My cover hangs like a wet diaper...have not lost it yet due to my fix. I put two grommets (one on each side at the center line of the spare) and put a bungee cord through them. About all the cover does at this point is keep the sun off of the spare.
> 
> bbwb


kinda did what bbwb did. I sewed 2 pieces of webbing and added a plastic clip. So now no chance of it flying off!


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Just ordered me one. from HERE


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Braggus said:


> Just ordered me one. from HERE


Nice - Thanks!


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Got it in....


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Life is good has them


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Just added mine this past weekend. We have the 15" tires and a 27" cover was perfect. Elastic fits TIGHT around the back side of the tire.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Wyo-Backer said:


> Copied The Fulminator (used the same company) and ordered our own alum cover. It was a size J or M from the size chart (I don't remember which) and fits like a glove. It was a bit hard to get onto the tire, but that thing isn't going anywhere now!


GO POKES!!!

View attachment 1717

[/quote]
Like the "Go Pokes" one. I live in Gillette...


----------

